# What home theater system should I get or where can I find it?



## deviddiya (Jun 2, 2012)

I want a home theater system with:
HDMI cable hook up
It doesn't need to be able to play DVDs at all, just hook up to one
Good surround sound quality
A remote
Nowhere over $200

Is there any speaker system or home theater system for me?
If so, what is it or where could I go to find it myself?
Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!
This post is in the wrong place hopefully someone will move it soon to the correct location.

For $200 your really limiting yourself to what you can get. HTIB systems are almost always a compromise in many ways. I would get this system from Accessories4less. It is the cheapest system that I would ever recommend.
You would be far better off staring with a decent receiver and two good front speakers to start with and build gradually over time as money allowes.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome deviddiya.

I have moved the thread to a more appropriate location.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I would also check Craigslist for used HTIB systems, get more for your money used if you don't need the latest model.


----------

